

If you could only subscribe to 1 feed for tech news, what would it be? - adrianwaj

The choice excludes mixed feeds like Hacker News, FriendFeed or a Google search feed.<p>So, if there was only one publication source for news and opinion for which you could subscribe, what would be the choice, eg a personal blog (Web Strategist), multi-user blog (TechCrunchIT, Inquistr) or a mainstream media site (NY Times Technology Sub Feed).<p>The focus is on original Tech/Web/IT news and opinion.
======
Hates_
TechCrunch

------
kimboslice
Techmeme

~~~
adrianwaj
From a feed perspective, its links lead to various outside sites as content is
not stored on Techmeme.

<http://www.techmeme.com/index.xml>

Thanks.

